# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Central Hidroeléctrica Salto de Compuerto (Velilla del Río Carrión)

## Davidsss

Estoy buscando información para un trabajo de la Universidad de León sobre esta central, que creo que lleva operativa desde 1961, en el B.O.E. sólo he podido encontrar expropiaciones de terrenos... 
Lo que necesito son las características de la central, salto, turbina, longitud del canal de derivación y demás características. Así como el impacto ambiental y un poco de historia de esta central y el embalse en el que está ubicada. Sé que en sus inicios perteneció a Iberduero y ahora a Iberdrola.

Alguien me puede ayudar??? necesito encontrar algún sitio donde buscar información pero al ser de hace tanto tiempo no encuentro nada..

Gracias!

----------

